# User Weight ? :/



## Jonj1611 (28 Jul 2014)

Hi,

Well its been many many years since I jumped on a mountain bike so I thought its about time I sorted myself out, go out of the car and on a bike.

Well, that was until I see all the user weights for bikes, most seem to show the max user weight at 120Kg, which is about 18.5 stone, I weight 20 stone, hence why I want to start exercising.

How rigid are these weight limits or am I doomed to the car until I lose some weight?

Thank you


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2014)

Not very, plenty of heavier chaps on here riding bikes. The wheels might be the achilles hell depending on what you want to buy, but you could always upgrade to something stronger

Is it an MTB you are wanting, those tend to be rather more solid, just don't go bunny hopping kerbs etc


----------



## Jonj1611 (28 Jul 2014)

Hi,

Many thanks for the reply, its is a mountain bike yes, I dont have a lot to spend so went with a Muddy Fox San Diego 29er.


----------



## Booyaa (28 Jul 2014)

I ride a hybrid and am 23 stone. I would suggest a wheel upgrade though.


----------



## Jonj1611 (28 Jul 2014)

Thanks for replying, ok wheel upgrade, any particular type/make? Thanks


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2014)

Something handbuilt with a solid rim and a decent spoke count. A good wheel builder should be able to advise, bit depends on your budget


----------



## Jonj1611 (28 Jul 2014)

Ah right, wheel builders? Man, guess the days of buying a bike and going for a ride are long gone lol. 

As for budget, its low, I only wanted something to get out and about on. I have taking up hobbies in the past where they have started off with starter kits, next thing you know I have the full blown professional super does it all kit that I probably dont need lol. So trying to keep costs down on this one


----------



## RWright (29 Jul 2014)

I would ride what you have to start with and find out how it works for you. Keep your air pressure at a good pressure and check your spokes once in a while. If you are just starting I think there is a good chance you are not going to be getting a lot of big air to start with. You can find plenty of very sturdy 29er wheels out there if you need them. Have fun.


----------



## Jonj1611 (29 Jul 2014)

Thank you very much for the replies, I will see how I get on, its only for road riding, I don't intend to take it off road for quite a while, mainly because the last time I rode a bike I was 15, I am 38 now!  

Thanks again everyone, appreciated.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jul 2014)

Looks like a sturdy bicycle, and disc brakes can't be all bad either. Looks like it should suit your needs for a starter bike. It will all depend on your riding style, but these bikes are built to handle some off roading, so I'm guessing it will do well for you.


----------



## Cubist (29 Jul 2014)

Hi, @Jonj1611 , welcome! 

Don't worry about the bike, just get out and ride it! As others have said, that bike looks sturdy and you'll soon find excuses to spend more money, so only upgrade if it needs it. 

As for the weight thing, upper limits tend to be conservative so keep the tyres up as far as the limit on the sidewall tells you, and take it steady. No one is monitoring your performance so go and ride comfortable distances without making the exercise too much of a chore. Enjoy your new found freedom and sense of achievement in bite size chunks.


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2014)

Now this may sound rude, but I have to ask it. How on earth do you end up getting over 20 stone? you know it is killing you and messing up your ability to get the most out of life.

I have been in the past overweight but reality quickly kicks in and something has to be done about it.

For the sake of you and your family even more so if you have one, lose the fat.


----------



## Big Nick (29 Jul 2014)

screenman said:


> Now this may sound rude, but I have to ask it. How on earth do you end up getting over 20 stone? you know it is killing you and messing up your ability to get the most out of life.
> 
> I have been in the past overweight but reality quickly kicks in and something has to be done about it.
> 
> For the sake of you and your family even more so if you have one, lose the fat.



I think rather than criticise the bloke for his weight and what he's done in the past, he should be supported and helped in his decision to address it.

As others have said a good set of wheels on a decent mtb will be a good investment

Start slow with your distances though as you'll sicken yourself off before you get started if you have unrealistic early goals. I started off riding 4-5 miles on a nice flattish route and just took my time and slowly built up. I can now ride 50 miles without a problem (on a road bike!) with a longest ride to date of 81 miles so the results will come if you stick at it.

Good luck and safe riding


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2014)

It was a general thought and not aimed purely at the OP, also sometimes softly softly does not work and there is plenty of that going on here.


----------



## Cubist (29 Jul 2014)

screenman said:


> It was a general thought and not aimed purely at the OP, also sometimes softly softly does not work and there is plenty of that going on here.


 So what's your advice? "Lose the fat" is a pretty obvious one, and it sounds to me like the OP is already trying to do that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jul 2014)

screenman said:


> Now this may sound rude, but I have to ask it. How on earth do you end up getting over 20 stone? you know it is killing you and messing up your ability to get the most out of life.
> 
> I have been in the past overweight but reality quickly kicks in and something has to be done about it.
> 
> For the sake of you and your family even more so if you have one, lose the fat.


How on earth do you wind up getting over 20 stone? Well, I had a job which demanded all of my time, leaving little or no time for exercise. Food options were poor in my area, and I had to eat out alot, also unhealthy. I would also be quite tired from carrying around 20+stone on concrete floors all day, and had a bit of drinking going on in my life as well. Thoughtless employer, poor exercise habits, and poor self discipline and a lack of options led me to get to that weight, I was also over 6'4". I think what the OP is doing is very wise, getting this under control. I believe that cycling is the best option in this instance. I had to look at myself in the mirror one day, and say I was going to do something about this. Because it was my fault in the first place. As the film based photo industry went away, taking my job with it, I got another job, only 40 hours a week, and with impetus from my doctor I tried cycling. This brought me to people in my area who were supportive of my efforts, not the least of which was my wife, probably most supportive of all.


----------



## Suffolk Cycling (29 Jul 2014)

There's plenty of 'larger' cyclists about, and we're able to do just fine. I've lost about stone in the six months I've been riding, but am still at 18, so a few more to go :-)

I did a video (below) of my most recent ride this weekend with two mates who are MUCH faster and fitter than me. But the fact I kept up at least some of the way on the 46 miles should give hope to all larger-than-life cyclists!


View: http://youtu.be/dj0qGC0KWRQ


----------



## morrisman (29 Jul 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> How on earth do you wind up getting over 20 stone? Well, I had a job which demanded all of my time, leaving little or no time for exercise. Food options were poor in my area, and I had to eat out alot, also unhealthy. I would also be quite tired from carrying around 20+stone on concrete floors all day, and had a bit of drinking going on in my life as well. Thoughtless employer, poor exercise habits, and poor self discipline and a lack of options led me to get to that weight, I was also over 6'4". I think what the OP is doing is very wise, getting this under control. I believe that cycling is the best option in this instance. I had to look at myself in the mirror one day, and say I was going to do something about this. Because it was my fault in the first place. As the film based photo industry went away, taking my job with it, I got another job, only 40 hours a week, and with impetus from my doctor I tried cycling. This brought me to people in my area who were supportive of my efforts, not the least of which was my wife, probably most supportive of all.


Been there, it's only since retiring that I have got a grip on my lifestyle. I admire you for realising the need and doing something about it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jul 2014)

screenman said:


> It was a general thought and not aimed purely at the OP, also sometimes softly softly does not work and there is plenty of that going on here.


Try pointing out that cycling in itself does not make you lose weight, you have to do a hell of a lot of miles for it to make an impression, according to my Rider 20 I should have lost 70.3grms today, I doubt it was that high as the calorie count seems high but its a useful as a guide, this weight loss is made up of the fat you burn approx 3,500 fat calories to 1 lb of body fat, not the total of the calories used. My carb/fat split is 25-30% fat for me to lose 1lb of body fat I think I worked it to be about 3-400 miles, however if the person is heaver they will use more calories because of the extra weight.
You forgot to mention low H.R. exercise will also burn more fat.
Then the other benefits of exercise is not just weight and this is probably just as important as weight is the increased cardio/vascular system, a strong heart will have better benefits than a few pounds in weight loss, also your body becomes more efficient at getting blood to the muscles more oxygen in due to better lung capacity, your heart is not working as hard at rest. I am only 77-8Kg's but some bigger guys absolutely trounce my speeds.

@Jonj1611 it is hard work very hard, but also very rewarding, but don't look at it as in a way to lose weight in itself, just ride as much as you can as often as you can, the first few rides will not be to nice it gets better, take some rides easy and push yourself on others, and good luck with it.


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> How on earth do you wind up getting over 20 stone? Well, I had a job which demanded all of my time, leaving little or no time for exercise. Food options were poor in my area, and I had to eat out alot, also unhealthy. I would also be quite tired from carrying around 20+stone on concrete floors all day, and had a bit of drinking going on in my life as well. Thoughtless employer, poor exercise habits, and poor self discipline and a lack of options led me to get to that weight, I was also over 6'4". I think what the OP is doing is very wise, getting this under control. I believe that cycling is the best option in this instance. I had to look at myself in the mirror one day, and say I was going to do something about this. Because it was my fault in the first place. As the film based photo industry went away, taking my job with it, I got another job, only 40 hours a week, and with impetus from my doctor I tried cycling. This brought me to people in my area who were supportive of my efforts, not the least of which was my wife, probably most supportive of all.



These words made the most impression on me, your honesty is to be congratulated. "poor self discipline" 

Being overweight, fat, lardy, obese, call it what you want is a choice most people choose themselves, I know when I was there nobody force fed me, luckily for me and my family it was only for a short period in my life.


----------



## vickster (29 Jul 2014)

There are however other reasons why people overeat, other than greed and laziness which shouldn't be underestimated or belittled. The NHS/medical community is generally c**p at managing these issues


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2014)

I did say most. Looking around Lincoln NHS there is a huge percentage of what looks like obese staff, some were not amused when I pointed it out to them.


----------



## mcshroom (29 Jul 2014)

Quelle suprise!


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2014)

mcshroom said:


> Quelle suprise!



I did it with as much tact as I could muster.


----------



## mcshroom (29 Jul 2014)

But why did you do it? 

Did their weight have any relevance to what you were doing, and why did you feel the need to comment on it to them?


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2014)

mcshroom said:


> But why did you do it?
> 
> Did their weight have any relevance to what you were doing, and why did you feel the need to comment on it to them?



I said it because that is what they were, people tell me I look fit, should I take offense at that? They should be setting an example, what message does this give out to today's growing obesity problem.


----------



## mcshroom (29 Jul 2014)

There's a rather large difference between a compliment and a criticism.

I'm still not sure why you felt you needed to comment. I'm pretty certain all the fat people you mentioned it to would have known full well that they were.

What did you hope to achieve by the comments, and what reaction did you expect to get?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jul 2014)

@screenman not sure tact is your forty


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2014)

mcshroom said:


> There's a rather large difference between a compliment and a criticism.
> 
> I'm still not sure why you felt you needed to comment. I'm pretty certain all the fat people you mentioned it to would have known full well that they were.
> 
> What did you hope to achieve by the comments, and what reaction did you expect to get?



The reaction I was after was for them to look at themselves.


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2014)

User said:


> And did you get it?



Not sure, I was not there for long as they sent me in optometrist rather quickly.


----------



## mcshroom (29 Jul 2014)

Because of course, without someone external pointing it out they would never know! 

I'll ask again, why did you feel the need to comment?


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2014)

We have as you well know a big problem with obesity happening in the UK, being soft on it does not it seem work.


----------



## mcshroom (29 Jul 2014)

And just randomly judging people and making derogatory comments is going to help?


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2014)

mcshroom said:


> And just randomly judging people and making derogatory comments is going to help?



Sometimes, yes it does.


----------



## mcshroom (29 Jul 2014)

I would be interested to see where.

Self-righteous judgmentalism is not an effective way of making positive changes. Usually all it does is confirm in the judger's mind their own sense of superiority.


----------



## Donger (29 Jul 2014)

Suffolk Cycling said:


> There's plenty of 'larger' cyclists about, and we're able to do just fine. I've lost about stone in the six months I've been riding, but am still at 18, so a few more to go :-)
> 
> I did a video (below) of my most recent ride this weekend with two mates who are MUCH faster and fitter than me. But the fact I kept up at least some of the way on the 46 miles should give hope to all larger-than-life cyclists!


 
*Nice one*. *Good to hear of your progress.Keep it going.*

As a 20 stoner myself, I sometimes despair at some of the sort of comments people are prepared to make on the assumption that everybody's bodies function and respond the same as their own. Like @Gravity Aided, I can easily identify with how your own personal weight can take a back seat at times. In my own case, I spent 6 years working full time in a sedentary job, while being run ragged by elder-care responsibilities for 3 people at once. This left almost no time for exercise (or even leisure) which can't have helped. The point is that, like the OP, I have taken steps to address the issue.

Personally, within the last calendar year, I have ridden three 100km+ audaxes, a London to Brighton charity ride, and a 40 mile Cotswolds charity ride -all well within the time limits, and all faster than some much lighter people than myself. Add to that a 40 mile club ride and several other climbs of a local hill that none of my "fit" friends or colleagues would ever think of tackling, as well as riding up into and all around the Malverns and a 500 metre (non-stop) climb in the French Alps. All that, and a total of approx 1,800 miles of cycling as well as some visits to the gym and half a dozen sets of 40+ lengths of the local swimming pool. You can't accuse me of lack of effort, yet I haven't lost an ounce in weight. When I was at my fittest, I was the same height and weight as Jonah Lomu, but I'm at least 2 stones heavier now, at the age of 53, with my "middle-age spread". Many of my friends and colleagues eat and drink more than me and exercise _much_ less, yet are lucky enough to have the kind of metabolisms that allow them to weigh much less.

On my recent holiday, I was disappointed to discover that I could no longer totally relax by lying back and floating in the pool, because I now sink like a stone unless treading water. This suggests that it is not all fat. It seems that, for whatever reason, I am just destined to stay around the 20 stone mark, and my constant efforts now have to be to prevent my weight from getting any higher. What I have learned, is that bare numbers are not everything. My doctor is completely unable to tell me what weight I should be, as I am off his graph on _both_ axes, (also being 6'5" in height). I have regular health checks, and am a regular blood donor - which would not be possible if I had high blood pressure or cholesterol. Personally, I think we all _know_ when something isn't right, and as long as you make the effort to get yourself fitter, there should be no stigma.

To everyone else, I would say that, if you ever see a larger cyclist struggling up a hill, just remember that if he weighs twice as much as you, then he is putting in twice as much effort as you are. (Newton's Second Law of Motion, loosely quoted). Telling them to "lose the fat", while perhaps attempting to be cruel to be kind just seems a bit like that line "Get a job" from "The way it is" by Bruce Hornsby.


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2014)

I must say as someone who was obese, it was the remarks like I made that had the most effect on me and kicked me back to where I should be.

We have 10+ stone 10 year old kids and 30 stone teenagers, when do they cease to be cuddly.


----------



## mcshroom (29 Jul 2014)

screenman said:


> Now this may sound rude, but I have to ask it. How on earth do you end up getting over 20 stone? you know it is killing you and messing up your ability to get the most out of life.
> 
> I have been in the past overweight but reality quickly kicks in and something has to be done about it.
> 
> For the sake of you and your family even more so if you have one, lose the fat.





screenman said:


> I must say as someone who was obese, it was the remarks like I made that had the most effect on me and kicked me back to where I should be.
> 
> We have 10+ stone 10 year old kids and 30 stone teenagers, when do they cease to be cuddly.



So you have been obese, but have no understanding of how someone could be obese themselves. How about considering how you became obese to give you an idea?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jul 2014)

mcshroom said:


> I would be interested to see where.
> 
> Self-righteous judgmentalism is not an effective way of making positive changes. Usually all it does is confirm in the judger's mind their own sense of superiority.


Not to mention that the person in question may become more self conscious.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jul 2014)

screenman said:


> I must say as someone who was obese, it was the remarks like I made that had the most effect on me and kicked me back to where I should be.
> 
> We have 10+ stone 10 year old kids and 30 stone teenagers, when do they cease to be cuddly.


Easy answer go back to rationing for everyone, that way we have the correct diet.


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Easy answer go back to rationing for everyone, that way we have the correct diet.



Good idea, what would it save the NHS.


----------



## Big Nick (29 Jul 2014)

@screenman .......stop digging!!

Lots of people are obese but it doesn't make you a bad person or sport for people who aren't


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2014)

mcshroom said:


> So you have been obese, but have no understanding of how someone could be obese themselves. How about considering how you became obese to give you an idea?



I got on obese, not 20 stone, lack of self control made me fat.


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2014)

Big Nick said:


> @screenman .......stop digging!!
> 
> Lots of people are obese but it doesn't make you a bad person or sport for people who aren't



I agree, but it does make you unhealthy.


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2014)

User said:


> Excellent that worked for you but it is not a one size fits all thing.



I could not agree more.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2014)

Most all of our large hospitals in the States are private, but run as adjunct to the religious community. Many of them have incentive programs for employees to keep weight under control, while still respecting that people have many different body types and sizes. In the States we have an even bigger obesity epidemic. I think that food providers and corporations have some things to answer for in this regard, many times sacrificing wholesomeness for pleased stockholders. Corn sugar in carbonated beverages, a perfect example. Sugar may be a bit healthier, but corn syrup is used because the company saves 1/100 of a cent on each can, which adds up to millions in a week, I'm sure. We need to vary our grains more, and improve our diets. But this requires participation between health care, individuals, government, and the food industry. Never know, it could happen.
Here's a trailer for a good movie about it .
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCUbvOwwfWM


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2014)

morrisman said:


> Been there, it's only since retiring that I have got a grip on my lifestyle. I admire you for realising the need and doing something about it.


Thank You! I'm a work in progress. Not much progress, but a bit of work. I'm still heavy, I have to work on the exercise of pushing away from the table sooner.


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2014)

GA, try picking up 5 gallon container of water this will be about 40lb, it gives you an idea of how hard you have to work to carry this around all day. See how fra you can walk with it comfortable, I was the odd guy in the supermarket who would pick up sugar to match the amount I had lost, very interesting and gave me an understanding of the stress I was putting on my body.

Keep a log of your intake, mydailyplate worked well enough for me.


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2014)

I think the Guardian may think the same as me.

http://www.theguardian.com/society/...nurses-told-to-slim-down-for-sake-of-patients


----------



## Big Nick (30 Jul 2014)

screenman said:


> I think the Guardian may think the same as me.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/society/...nurses-told-to-slim-down-for-sake-of-patients


Nobody is disputing the issue, it's the way you advocate addressing it


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2014)

But very little seems to be working at the moment, maybe we need a boot camp style effort.

I have posted that the hard words worked on me, can somebody please tell us that the opposite, something like you are nice and cuddly you should be happy with your size worked for them. For sure it may make them fell happier, but not healthier. Anybody saying they are 5 or 6 stone over weight and fit will have little grasp on what being over weight can do to you.

Did you see the numbers, I was amazed at the percentages.


----------



## Leaway2 (30 Jul 2014)

@Jonj1611 Is commuting a possibility? You can start off at 1 day and build up. You can drive 1/2 way, with the bike in the back. It is a good way to exercise as you can take it easy, but there is a goal of to getting to work. The bonus is, it saves you money as well.

Edit: And good luck.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jul 2014)

screenman said:


> Good idea, what would it save the NHS.


I suppose overweight people don't pay N.I. or taxes, a little like cyclist and V.E.D.


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2014)

People dying earlier is actually the one thing that might save the NHS. Can't afford for people to live too long


----------



## Ajay (30 Jul 2014)

@screenman 
The OP only told us his weight, you know nothing about his height, build, body fat etc.
You do realise that not everyone who is heavy is obese?
Say hello to my friend Wlad, you gonna tell him to lose the fat?


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I suppose overweight people don't pay N.I. or taxes, a little like cyclist and V.E.D.



It seems nobody is paying enough into the NHS.


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2014)

Ajay, both you and I know the UK has a problem with obesity. How do you think we should approach it in a way that people really get the message?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jul 2014)

screenman said:


> Ajay, both you and I know the UK has a problem with obesity. How do you think we should approach it in a way that people really get the message?


Easy, ban computer games, the internet and mobile phones and go back to three T.V. channels


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Easy, ban computer games, the internet and mobile phones and go back to three T.V. channels


And more dancing!

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuk-YxVhiSo


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> And more dancing!
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuk-YxVhiSo



I can't dance, even after a years sort of tuition.


----------



## Jonj1611 (1 Aug 2014)

Hi,

Oddly I never got any replies that anyone else had responded to this thread and just came back to say I am having my bike delivered next week.

As for the weight, well I never set out to be 20 stone, I used to be ultra thin just 7/8 years ago and then I became a single parent with a young child and an teenage son and things changed, getting out was next to impossible and things I used to do like Badminton etc all went by the wayside, money became extremely tight so first to go was healthy meals, and in came regulation bolgnese and other such low price easy to make foods. Anyway such is life I guess, I dont drink or smoke but I am big built, as in muscular etc, however most of the weight is on my stomach, the rest of me is pretty normal to be fair.

I gave up smoking in January last year after 20 years of smoking, I wanted to lose weight then but doing both at the same time isn't practical and I would probably fail on both counts, now smoking is out the way and things are a little easier, meals are more balanced, I can now concentrate on my weight. I didn't choose to be overweight, life is just crap like that sometimes.

However as for a previous posters question yes commuting etc is how I plan to start, ride to the main superstore for instance is a 10 mile round trip and mainly flat so a good place to start, also I am lucky enough to not be too far from a couple of country parks and my friend is going to put our bikes in the back of his van and we will go out there a few hours.

Also thanks to the person who put up the video, I enjoyed watching it.

And lol once more thanks to everyone that posted, everyone has their own opinion on weight and I can respect that, I have been thin before and remember thinking myself how do people get so big but sometimes things just happen and not in the way you plan and now I am larger myself I lack a lot of self confidence, ie I wont go to the swimming pool, because I remember what I used to think of the larger people in the pool and didn't want people thinking that about me. But I am trying to make a difference and I started my diet last Monday and have lost 5lb so far, so I am hoping to get back to cycling, some off-road trails and enjoy what I have missed over the last few years.


----------



## mcshroom (1 Aug 2014)

Well done on giving up the smoking @Jonj1611, and good luck with your new cycle commute.

Just be warned, it gets addictive, soon you'll catch yourself taking detours to up the distance a bit


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Aug 2014)

Sounds like an excellent plan. Best wishes for the cycle commute and park rides.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Aug 2014)

@Jonj1611 it is society that is wrong, people have always been large and small, how society views size is as much down to media persuasion as anything else, as the name suggests I am a naturist (not a nudist, start up a new thread anyone wants to know the difference) and I have seen people of all sizes and on the whole most seem happy about their size lets face it you wouldn't get you clothes of if you were, and as a naturist size is really a none issue other than health respects, on the York ride this year and last, there is guy that is quite large he seems happy enough but what I admire is that despite his size he goes out and does the York World Naked Bike Ride, for the most part most of the riders are carrying so extra weight, and these are people that are naturists and on the whole live a health life style ride bikes opposed to driving cars (ok maybe 5% like me), the point I am getting at is we shouldn't view the fact people are large as a bad thing rather than just how things are.
There are many things we may or may not like in society, but it is not or place to judge others.


----------

